# Harry's new cut



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Terrific job, Kpoos!!!  I don't have anything to practice on with Lucy except for FFT since she's still a fluffy puppy - but someday I hope I can do some fun stuff with her!! How much of this did you do with your Laube??


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I did his face and feet but I did the main body work with the Andis. Then after the Andis was a little too bluky for some places I finished off with the Laube. The Laube was really good for the hairs that went in crazy directions. I just need to do his face in better light I think so that I can see where the hairs that go in a different direction are and cut those accordingly.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Looking good, you're right to hig on the front leg and to short on the jacket. You'll be surprised at how often you have to keep them groomed with it being so short but it does get faster with them the more experience.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent job. You're very brave to tackle this on your own but your efforts show!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

thestars said:


> Looking good, you're right to hig on the front leg and to short on the jacket. You'll be surprised at how often you have to keep them groomed with it being so short but it does get faster with them the more experience.


I was just looking at pictures of show dogs and the jacket comes straight across the elbow and for some reason I took it up over the elbow so I have to grow that part out again. He needs some hair in the chest and we'll grow him a tad longer in the back but that's his last rib so I'm guessing he's a bit long in body since I need to go beyond the last rib to balance him out. His bracelets are round but for some reason in this picture they come out looking more square. I don't want them too big but I want them to be balanced and looking at other people's pictures I've noticed that they leave them longer on the back of the leg than the front. Ugh it's one of those things that you have to keep on practicing and I'm glad that he's so tolerant of the whole thing. Next time I'm going to use a #30 on him. This was a #10.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The jacket should be set half way between the last rib and the point of the hip. Can you take a full side picture so that I can see the whole jacket?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> The jacket should be set half way between the last rib and the point of the hip. Can you take a full side picture so that I can see the whole jacket?


Well then it's too far forward. It's at the end of the last rib. I'll just shave him down in a couple of weeks with it further back so that I can start growing that line of hair and blend it in with the rest. I sort of outlined rosettes on his hips and with them being pretty big the jacket is set too far forward. I should have drawn it on him with chalk. Eh, next time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think he looks wonderful! 8D You did a great job!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow - great job!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww he looks great!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I think you did a great job. It has taken me months of practice. I just watched other groomers and asked questions. Plus, I also look at show pictures. Luckly, my poodles hair seem to grow out in a couple of weeks that I can cover up and start over again on a trim. I have found that the more I practice, the faster I get with trimming. Good luck.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so excited that you went for it! You did an outstanding job for you first try. I've seen continental done by people who've been grooming (pets not showdogs) for decades that don't look that good.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to grow some rosettes now because I want to see if I can shape those. So the next time I post pictures of his cut he should have the jacket back a tad and adjusted on his legs, his face should look better because I'm going to shave it better, and he will have the start of rosettes! I can't wait to take him places even like this. People will comment I'm sure.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

People comment on Meau's modified conti ALL THE TIME! I can't tell you how many times we've been asked if she's a "show dog"!  Have fun with it!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

KPoos said:


> Thanks! I'm going to grow some rosettes now because I want to see if I can shape those. So the next time I post pictures of his cut he should have the jacket back a tad and adjusted on his legs, his face should look better because I'm going to shave it better, and he will have the start of rosettes! I can't wait to take him places even like this. People will comment I'm sure.


I'm so jealous now! I really need my Spoo. I've caught myself wondering what a Maltese would look like in Conti and when I clip my mom's cat (who won't groom herself), I leave puffs on her tail.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I'm so jealous now! I really need my Spoo. I've caught myself wondering what a Maltese would look like in Conti and when I clip my mom's cat (who won't groom herself), I leave puffs on her tail.


:lol: That's hilarious, you should try it!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohh, he looks great!!! Don't ya LOVE being able to groom them in these fun ways!!! I get asked all the time if Paris is a show dog too cos she's so hairy. lol! He will draw crowds I'm sure, let us know how it goes, and share pics of the next stage!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

OH I will, thanks! It means a lot coming from you. I decided the next step will be a HCC. I like the clip a lot and since Harry is a little long in body, I can learn how to disguise that with the positioning of his jacket and rosettes.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow I love it  well done.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I thought I posted on this SORRY, this looks great!  - How does he like it?

How does Harry like his new sister?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh he acts so funny with the haircut like he feels like Mr. Cool man. He loves the sister. They play so much that I have to separate them to get her naps in. I took a video of them but it's so long it's a large file.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic job for the first time Kpoo  ! 

I would agree with somebody that already mentioned that some people would not be able to do such a good job on the "thousandth" time try LMAO ! So - KUDOS to you !!! 

You obviously have a talent and love for grooming and I am so happy to see that you are following your dream : ))) !


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks wishpoo, I really do love it. It's not one of those things I do because I have to and just rush through it to get it over and done. I do it because I honestly enjoy the feeling of sculpting this dog's hair. Even on dogs that aren't as well behaved as my Harry, it's a joy to turn them into something more sculpted.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job for the first time! Sure, it may be a bit short, but it grows in..... that's the best part...lol. You did very well for the first trim like that. Deb and I sure made our mistakes at first too (and still are learning to form it properly) , takes a lot of looking at pics of show dogs to get the idea, we did a LOT of that. But, for your first time, he really looks good.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I think I have to agree he looks really good,,,,, and I *know* how much time this takes good JOB!!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Kpoos,

You did an amazing job and I can't believe it's your first attempt!!!! I wouldn't be able to do that on the hundredth. I have two left hands.  

By the way, which Laube clipper did you get?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you so much. I got the speed feed.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats. you did a great job. I've seen many pro. grooms that weren't nearly that nice.


----------

